# Big game talk moved to MM....



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I've noticed a LOT of UWN members are now posting up Monstermuleys lately.

Huge fall off on this forum.
With an increase of UWN guys talking big game on MM.

Interesting.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

I check in over there once in a while, and post every other blue moon month when the topic post replies aren't toxic as is the usual norm, but sure haven't see "a lot" of UWN names I'm familiar with, maybe a handful or so. You know what they say goof, 'Variety is the spice of life'...:mrgreen:


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

I hit both every day. This one and MM. I actually like MM a bit more because if there is a "TOUCHY" subject, it wont be deleted. But here it is deleted is an instant. It seems like here people get butt hurt too fast. HOWEVER, I still like this forum too. Lots of good things. Especially for local guys.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

I go to both sites also. It's a little quiet here lately during the off season for big game.MM is a little more lively lately.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I like this forum a lot better. I am a meat hunter but have shot some nice animals in my time. Over on MM I have been ridiculed for shooting a 170" 4x5 because I should have let him walk for another year. Maybe I am old school but any animal taken legally no matter what weapon or size of animal is a trophy. My son shot his first buck this year and it was a 2 point. (I couldn't be more proud of him). The crap I have seen given people on that forum for people shooting meat bucks is ridiculous. I will still shoot smaller bucks for the meat. But that's a different subject all together. 

I don't like the format of the website itself and a lot of the downgrading of fellow hunters that happens on that website.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

What muleydeermaniac said. I rarely go there anymore. Too much bickering. Sometimes when I've reach the end of the internet, I'll go over and poke around a bit.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

robiland said:


> I hit both every day. This one and MM. I actually like MM a bit more because if there is a "TOUCHY" subject, it wont be deleted. But here it is deleted is an instant. It seems like here people get butt hurt too fast. HOWEVER, I still like this forum too. Lots of good things. Especially for local guys.


HAHAHAHAHHA holy crap man, the opposite is true. Founder regularly goes on a tantrum and not only deletes posts, but bans users as well. He has a very long history of it. Go ask over there how many Moderators he banned over the years because they stepped up to complain about how things are handled.

MM is a S***hole of a site.

-DallanC


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

At first glance, it really doesn't seem that MM is really THAT much more lively right now. A few new topics a day in most categories with few responses to all but the most controversial. 

I think it's more a function of time of year than anything else. But I guess we see what we want to see. I think there are good things to be had from both forums. I get a little annoyed with the resident trolls over on MM, so now if I'm looking for a change up, I go to hunttalk most of the time.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Doesn't sound like I'm missing much...I only visit UWN


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

MM is a cool forum and just like anywhere else there can be some boneheads which can scare people away. But I think that forum seems to draw people that are focusing on trophy animals, whereas UWN seems to cater to all types of hunters from trophy hunters to meat eaters and everything between. 

My guess is that more UWN members are posting on MM because their interest lies more in the demographic that MM appeals to, plus we all enjoy seeing a trophy buck. Additionally MM gets more national traffic as opposed to UWN whose niche is local sportsmen, so I can see MM being appealing for bragging rights.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Apples and oranges. If I want to talk about Idaho or California, MM is the right forum. No one on the UTAH Wildlife Network really cares about that stuff. 

A very specialized audience vs a western region audience. A better comparison would be the Utah section on MM vs the UWN.-----SS


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I go to both but post more on UWN.
It is always good to see other perspectives on wildlife issues from people who are looking at things from a broad array of experiences both locally and across the nation.
I really enjoy Bowsite for a (mostly) eastern perspective of western hunting.
Hunting has always been a little like herding cats.
No offence meant Catherder :grin:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My PMs, and observations, tell me we've lost some members over the suppression of the land grab threads and posts. too bad

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*We're still one of the top 11 outdoor forums in Utah.*



goofy elk said:


> I've noticed a LOT of UWN members are now posting up Monstermuleys lately.
> 
> Huge fall off on this forum.
> With an increase of UWN guys talking big game on MM.
> ...


Yeah, interesting. "huge" would not be the term we would use here. Instead of pulling numbers out of our ass we have a program that monitors the number of participants, every which a way you can think of. For example it puts out a bar graph where we can compare one day's participation compared to another day's....among other things.

I'm not seeing much happening different from other years' total participation in March. True, there are some "regulars" that are not participating right now, but there's a good number of newbies signing up too, more than usual for March.

This is usually the slow time of year anyway, although this is the time of year, especially after a POUS election, that the members get all riled up about politics that are tied to the outdoors; hunting, fishing, 2nd Admenment, and public land issues, and we have some lively and highly participated threads. That's not happening right now.

Everyone has 2 or 3 accounts now. Comes from the UWN new password crap. There are members with new names here, but are using their old usernames on other forums. Whatever, it helps with our numbers. :grin:

.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

As you can tell by founders last post on there. He wants the arguing and bickering for his advertisement dollars.
Tristate is overly annoying a Texan who thinks he knows everything about Utah but probably wouldn't know what to do if his big game was not tied up behind a high fence.
Elkassain can get quit annoying with chiming in on everything and anything but seams like a decent dude pretty funny post at times. 
There is my mm breakdown


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I can count on one hand how many times I've been to MM and that was just to buy a raffle ticket for an Oryx hunt on private land...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Expert on Utah is from Texas! Is that bad?*



hazmat said:


> As you can tell by founders last post on there. He wants the arguing and bickering for his advertisement dollars.
> Tristate is overly annoying a Texan who thinks he knows everything about Utah but probably wouldn't know what to do if his big game was not tied up behind a high fence.
> Elkassain can get quit annoying with chiming in on everything and anything but seams like a decent dude pretty funny post at times.
> There is my mm breakdown


Well advertisement is very important and arguing and bickering equates to $s.

You're gonna make me go over to MM and take a look. naw, just kidding

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is gonna be my favorite thread.

.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I hit up MM about once a week, anymore than that and I feel like I'm reading the comments on KSL. I can only handle so much of, "If you don't have the same mentality as me, piss off." I like looking at the individual state forums to start my process of researching new states, new hunts, unit reviews, etc.

I actually joined MM a long time ago, well before joining the UWN. The constant whining, fighting, and name calling over there led me to this forum.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

They all use rifle scopes on MM.

.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

CPAjeff said:


> I hit up MM about once a week, anymore than that and I feel like I'm reading the comments on KSL.


KSL comments are my 1/2 hour comic relief on lunch :grin:
I never post but it is certainly fun to see how many clueless people are out there to make the world go round.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

hazmat said:


> Elkassain can get quit annoying with chiming in on everything and anything but seams like a decent dude pretty funny post at times.


In his younger days, 
Ol' Bobcatbess was probably the funniest dude on the internet!^^^^^^^


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I hear that if you search for the word "Doyle," "Moss," or "Mossback" that it will overload their server and the site will crash.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Visit both sites regularly, but I post over here more. Every once in a while it's fun to go bait a troll over there, but that gets old quickly and you have to sift through some junk to get the good stuff. Same here too sometimes though. 

I have wasted a lot of time on both forums. But I've learned a thing or two from both as well.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Have not been to the MM site for quite a while. Don't really care for it. 
But, I don't spend as much time here since the password crap.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I check out MM quite a bit when its slow on here- even signed up but never posted. 

Too many hot shot bad asses over there for me. I always chuckle when I read a post that someone puts on there with a picture of a broadside bull and asks where everyone would place their pin from 45 yards out. 

First response reads "while I've never put myself in position to shoot from that far away, if it was at 10 yards I would place it "......." and watch him drop."

I like it here better. This is more my speed

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I hit MM every time I fire up the PC, but it's probably been months since I've posted anything. It's always fun to read what ol' Bobcat Bess (elkassasin) has to say, but nothing of importance is discussed there that isn't discussed here concerning Utah wildlife. This site is just a better moderated classier joint.


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

I am a member of both, and enjoy both. Both have benefits, and draw backs.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

If I had to pick between spending a day with Founder or spending a day with Wyogoob, I'd pick Goob hands down..........especially if he was feeding me.----SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> My PMs, and observations, tell me we've lost some members over the suppression of the land grab threads and posts. too bad
> 
> .


Who did we lose? Looks like everyone is present and accounted for to me??-----SS


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Springville Shooter said:


> Who did we lose? Looks like everyone is present and accounted for to me??-----SS


I miss Karl.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Mar-a-Lago Borscht*



Springville Shooter said:


> If I had to pick between spending a day with Founder or spending a day with Wyogoob, I'd pick Goob hands down..........especially if he was feeding me.----SS


Well ya, I'd like ta have a nickle for every time I heard that.

Hey, I just come here for the recipes.

.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

brisket said:


> I miss Karl.


Me too. I got a lot of eye exercises from his posts, you know, from rolling my eyes at every post. I also learned what gun to use for anything from squirrels to Brown bear... 300RUM - 50BMG or larger. If you have Howitzer handy that'd be even better.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Springville Shooter said:


> If I had to pick between spending a day with Founder or spending a day with Wyogoob, I'd pick Goob hands down..........especially if he was feeding me.----SS


I don't go on MM enough to know much about Founder at all, but I bet Goob can prepare offal in far more ways than he can. 
:EAT:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

As for the OP, I haven't seen much of an influx of posting on MM by members of this forum.
As for Brian (founder), I've talked to him in person and have shaken his hand. He seems like a pretty good guy. 

In comparing this and MM forums, I seem to get more positive feedback on this forum.
I've been threatened a few different times through PMs on MM about some of my posts but I haven't on this forum.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

MM format for phones sucks!
Can't stand half the guys on that forum especially the fool from texas. 
The guys on this forum are more laid back and welcome at my campfire anytime. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Don't know about MM being that much more active. I don't post on here as much as I used to. Work has gotten busy as I've changed assignments. Still check here often. I have a lot of appreciation for this forum and its members, you all really stepped up for me a few years back and I won't ever forget that. I think the quality of members on this forum is top shelf. Lot's of "hey look at me" over on the other, where as here people are willing and often offer assistance, info, solid advice, etc. I'd take this forum over the other any day. That being said I do wander over to the other to look at pic's of big animals from time to time. The only complaint I have about this forum is ya'll have been slacking off on the fishing reports the last while. :grin:


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

ridgetop said:


> As for the OP, I haven't seen much of an influx of posting on MM by members of this forum.
> As for Brian (founder), I've talked to him in person and have shaken his hand. He seems like a pretty good guy.
> 
> In comparing this and MM forums, I seem to get more positive feedback on this forum.
> I've been threatened a few different times through PMs on MM about some of my posts but I haven't on this forum.


PM sent you $%^#&%. There now you can check that box.

I like Hunttalk for good information and it's a great location to engage the progressive elitist faction.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

2full said:


> Have not been to the MM site for quite a while. Don't really care for it.
> But, I don't spend as much time here since the password crap.


Sorry about the password crap. I can retrieve your old account and combine all of your posts if you want.

.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Don't know about MM being that much more active. I don't post on here as much as I used to. Work has gotten busy as I've changed assignments. Still check here often. I have a lot of appreciation for this forum and its members, you all really stepped up for me a few years back and I won't ever forget that. I think the quality of members on this forum is top shelf. Lot's of "hey look at me" over on the other, where as here people are willing and often offer assistance, info, solid advice, etc. I'd take this forum over the other any day. That being said I do wander over to the other to look at pic's of big animals from time to time. *The only complaint I have about this forum is ya'll have been slacking off on the fishing reports the last while*. :grin:


Here's one for ya...fishing at Deer Creek sucked two weeks ago. End Report.


----------



## BeaverDam (Mar 29, 2017)

MM does have a toxic environment at times. But I also do enjoy reading the drama stirred up there. For example Coby fighting with Jason was kind of fun! But really I have been on read only status with this site for years and I think it has a far better mix of users and the people seem to be much more respectful.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I check both regularly. I try not to chime in too much on MM. Things can go real negative, real fast. Most guys on here are super supportive and won't burn a guy down for killing a "Pisscutter".


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

BeaverDam said:


> MM does have a toxic environment at times. But I also do enjoy reading the drama stirred up there. For example Coby fighting with Jason was kind of fun! But really I have been on read only status with this site for years and I think it has a far better mix of users and the people seem to be much more respectful.


I tried to stir the pot with jray a while back by bringing up the rumor of a buck jray was hunting that a guy from California shot. While the guy went back to camp or get help or something, the bucks ears had been cut off when he returned. Jray wouldn't bite about the comment.
Not saying jray or partners would do something like that but just wondered if they heard anything. Although I have received threats from those guys, so who knows.


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

Although MM and this forum have different members and personalities, I enjoy visiting both of them. Folks on MM can be a little negative sometimes but I still enjoy the discussion. Founder is a friend of mine and I think he is a great guy. I also like reading this forum but I have have found the passord issue irritating and it seems like the mods are quick to move or shutdown posts - especially any political. Perhaps I am challenged when it comes to following instructions and rules but I prefer a little more freedom and flexibility. Overall, I frequent both forums but post more often on MM.

Hawkeye


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I just wish UWN forum members would post more of there success stories. Not very many guys share there success, I don't want to share all of my hunts, for fear of being known as a bragger or be labeled as a guy that needs his ego stroked. So I guess I understand why some guys don't share anything at all.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

That is the catch 22 in all this. I would be willing to bet that every single person on this forum came here to see other people's successful hunts. But then, if someone posts about their success, some criticize that person saying they just want their ego stroked. We're a weird bunch, we humans...

I say post them, Kade! It's why we all spend time here.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

katorade said:


> I just wish UWN forum members would post more of there success stories. Not very many guys share there success, I don't want to share all of my hunts, for fear of being known as a bragger or be labeled as a guy that needs his ego stroked. So I guess I understand why some guys don't share anything at all.


I have felt that way myself but all it has taken is a few different people to let me know that they really enjoy and relate to a lot of the stuff I post.

I have had several people PM me, asking for advice. So it seems the stories I post, get people motivated and want to try harder.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I have actually typed up hunting stories to post, got pics together and then at the last minute deleted everything. I am conflicted posting stuff here (or anywhere) as I enjoy it but my secretive hunter self says to just shut up and quit being vain, I puff my chest out too much in real life as is! :grin:

The funny thing is I never think others posting stuff are bragging, I generally just enjoy the pics and stories.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Kade, Airborne...

Post away fellas, Vanilla is right, I believe: many come here to see the success of others, read fine stories and pick up some pointers here and there. And 'success' is a relative term. I've had what I consider 'successful' hunts where I never put a critter on the ground, but the journey to do so was outstanding!

We all want to share in each others adventures, however they may turn out!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Currently, there are 136 people visiting the Big Game forum. Only 10 of them are registered members. They're all looking for our spots!!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I agree with what the others have said - post them!


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Since everyone wants more success posts, I just put my sons up.


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

Its crazy to me how different the sites are considering all the cross-traffic among users. People have definitely backed off posting success stories lately, I think it's partly so they don't appear to be bragging and partly to protect their hunting spots. 

I tend to be more politically-active than a lot of guys and think its crucial to our lifestyle and needs to be protected so those threads pique my interest a little more. I poke around UWN occasionally but check out HT more often. 


PS. I wish the Texan had been banned from MM long ago. I'm all for debate, but let's at least be intellectually honest about it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*old people post too much*

Hey, I'm 65 and if I catch a butterfly I'm postin' it......uh in the "Other Kinds of Animals" section of course.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*please, cut my wrists*

Hey, I'd finish my sheep hunt story but I'm afraid about 20 guys here would commit suicide after reading it.

.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Hey, I'd finish my sheep hunt story but I'm afraid about 20 guys here would commit suicide after reading it.
> 
> .


........and the landfills would be teeming with tubular optical aiming devices.-----SS


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Post success stories for sure, this forum can't just be filled with my ranting all the time or page full of posts. When someone posts success stories I haven't ever thought of them as bragging. I enjoy this forum the most, even if many enjoy me the least of anyone here. MM is actually quite slow IMO, in regards to the OP. UWN is actually one of the more active forums I've seen. 

Thinking back on many members there are a few I actually quite miss or haven't seen for a while Prooutdoors, LOAH, Tex-o-Bob, Iron Bear,TreeHugnHunter, and others. I don't know if some are still here lurking or have different usernames, but some members have faded out over the years. It's amazing how long ago it was that this forum was on the DWRs webpage. It's been a fun 10 years, here's to 10 more if I can behave.


----------

